# 2.5 minutes of hi-def video wood working



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

the woodworking starts about 20 seconds into the video.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/16654...e=1&autoplay=1


this picture is







looking from the backside of the saw blade

you all have grand day........ 
Joe


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to WoodworkingTalk. Tell us a little about yourself and your woodworking interests. Post a few photos of your woodworking projects to inspire us. 

Most people here won't click on a video link in the first post of a new member, especially one that is not YouTube. They don't trust it, for good reason. 

To others: 
Don't waste your time on this one. 
No introduction of any kind from a new member. Furthermore, the link is bad.
I ran the link on VirusTotal (okay), then tested it in a protected environment. Got an error message - "The embed code for this video is not valid."


----------

